# Fiberglass over wood



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

It depends on the wood. If it's a hard wood that is not prone to checking (a rippled scaling  and splitting effect that will happen to softer woods without a layer of glass) then a few coats of EPOXY, not polyester, followed by varnish or clear coat will be ok. If it is a softer wood like white wood, douglas-fir, or most plywood, then a layer of 4-6oz cloth will keep the checking at bay and won't effect the looks at all.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

X2 
But I would recommend using epoxy over any of the ester (polyester, vinylester, etc) products. Let it cure, sand a little and paint.


----------



## mbsiegel (Feb 13, 2013)

thanks


----------

